# GnRH (TRIPTORELIN) Is this the future of PCT ?



## Russianstar (Feb 16, 2011)

Very interesting product and we would love to hear your feedback.
Triptorelin can release huge amounts of test from just one injection.. GnRH analouges that mimick the decapeptide that is produced by the hypothalamus and wich then stimulates the pituitary cells to release follicle-stimulating hormone and luteinizing hormone can desensitize the GnRH receptors of the anterior pituitary over 29 days or so so it seems that the shorter the exposure time the better, thats why such a low dose is available here, as it seems to be the most effective without causing desensitization.. or inhibiting test.. Used in pct at the beginning this could be the difference between keeping or loosing your gains.

Il be trying this soon myself in pct so will post my results

Due to my lack of posts check out the forum sponsors extremepeptide

Then look at triptorelin.. Very interesting study on the site.



Kind regards RS


----------



## Gawd (Feb 16, 2011)

You can pick this up here:
GnRH (Triptorelin)

Very interesting product and I will be trying it out as well.
Single 100mcg injection at the beginning of your PCT.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 16, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> ive read on this, it says you need 700mcg a dose!! I may be wrong, but this is what the data supports


Can you show me where you found this?
From what I've found is 100mcg is the dose to use.

Higher doses / Frequent dosing is used for overstimulating the release of LH & FSH causing desensitization and shutdown of testosterone to relieve Prostate Cancer symptoms. 

I'd like to see more research though if you have something that shows 700mcg being dosed.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

This is some crazy stuff... I really cant wait for more clinical trials..

-T


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 18, 2011)

i would be interested to see how this works for someone who has say been on a cycle for a year or so and decides they want to try and come off with a strong pct and have this be in their stack.


----------



## ifxne (Apr 6, 2011)

Why aren't more people reporting?


----------



## jamontap (Apr 7, 2011)

i'd like to see some logs on this stuff.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 7, 2011)

i think not much data cause its quite new and kinda pricey to be using also with pct..so people are just sticking with what they have used in the past


----------



## jamontap (Apr 7, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i think not much data cause its quite new and kinda pricey to be using also with pct..so people are just sticking with what they have used in the past


 
If the remarks made about this are true, it's a one shot and done deal. only like 50 bucks. At least that's what i remember seeing.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 7, 2011)

ya true..but i think u also need a serm with it..i mean granted still not much more, but still more compared to just some nolva or clomid.


----------



## jamontap (Apr 8, 2011)

i guess it would be worth it if it worked. getting test back into full swing immediately would be great. i just gotta see some logs before i try it. make sure it doesn't make folks eyelids fall off and shit.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 8, 2011)

hah..

i was just talking about this stuff to my friend in pharmacy school..he was saying how it makes since it would help one recover faster vs others such as clomid or nolva..i was like man if you sponsor me i will blood test after and see ha..he declined


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 8, 2011)

I haven't tried yet
but looks interesting
I will add it in pct in my next cycle


----------

